# Ford Mondeo from France



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Nota: excuse me for mistakes  

Hi! I am decided to suscribe here when I saw that lots of you have home speakers !

Did you want to see my car with scanspeak speaker and and esoteric audio amps? 

My car is a Ford Mondeo 2006 model 

Alpine F1 status CDA7990R and H900 
Scanspeak 18W 4ohms
scanspeak 15M 
Scanspeak d2904 6000 
Boston Pro 12,5 lf 4 ohms
E7056
E7152 

As you my car is create for my pleasure , but in order listen lots of other cars and meet people I do some Iasca competition in France 

I do this car alone and all was doing with my hands

Some Image of my car :

Mtx Black Gold 12" version 








Boston Pro sub (extra!!)









Front door with homemade door panel for 3 way 









If you are interresting i could give more pics and details about it


----------



## Sportsterdanne (Jul 14, 2006)

More pictures of the frontstage would be nice.


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi! ok no problem and if you have some questions don't hesitate !






Note the differente position between let and right tweeter in order "open" the stage at left

And the door with grills and without





It's ok for you ?


----------



## datac99 (Apr 5, 2006)

Welcome, it's always nice to have new people seek out the comunity and join. 

Very nice clean work! Can't be your first install, how long have you been doing car audio?


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Awesome!!!!

-aaron


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

looks good man! and yes welcome to this great community!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice job, and great choice of equipment!


----------



## Wild Child (Feb 16, 2006)

very clean, How did aiming the tweets differently enhance your stage/imaging?


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Great equipment and install! You did a great job on all the custom work. Did you make those grills to be easily taken off and put back on? I like the idea! Any details on how you did those?


----------



## SOHCKing03 (Nov 21, 2006)

I like that placement of the sub. How did you make the box to fit a certain volume? Or did you not make it based on a volume?

-Brad


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, definitely nice. The sub box is my favorite.


----------



## datac99 (Apr 5, 2006)

I just want to know where you found connectors that worked out for the speaker wire... I probably waised $100 before I figured out that the monster cable ends I had were just going to end up shorting out with my crossover mounting scheme...


----------



## Relax (Apr 24, 2006)

That is an excellen install. I like the fact that the tweeters are not semmetrical- it shows the emphasis on sound quality you have rather then looks. The look of the system is really nice though anyways!


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for your interrest it's really nice !Thanks!

I do caraudio since 1997 and yes it's not my first install (Nine i believe )but yes this system is the biggest i had built today , but amp sub and HU are second hand ,i have a SQ profile but i try to do something good and OEM mode 

About the sub box i will give you some pics of building , it's doing only in WOOD and the volume box is approx but mini 35 Litres

About the RCA cables and cinch , made by me with Gotham cag1 and Deltron connector and the final price is really cheap for the quality and i could also give you more pics about it 

I hope that i ask to your questions 

About the different position beetween left and right tweeter, it's simple the position of left tweeter enlarge the scene, cause of time alignement could center image but not "open at left" , when i create the car i did the same orientation at left and right but , in left position seat i had allways a bad sensation this postion enlarge scene and create a coherent image for the left seat ok! at right it's no the party but it's me that drive the car :lol:

My poor english doesn't offer to me the opportunity to ask very good at your question sorry


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Sub Box















Polyester application


----------



## datac99 (Apr 5, 2006)

JPFOU said:


> About the RCA cables and cinch , made by me with Gotham cag1 and Deltron connector and the final price is really cheap for the quality and i could also give you more pics about it
> 
> I hope that i ask to your questions


Please... More info on the connectors, where you got them from etc. would be great. I used the same speaker wire in my project and I'm really kind of unhappy with what it ended up looking like. You have a really nice looking install, and I would love to see more photos of the buildup.


----------



## psound (Dec 23, 2006)

JPFOU said:


> Wow! Thanks for your interrest it's really nice !Thanks!
> 
> I do caraudio since 1997 and yes it's not my first install (Nine i believe )but yes this system is the biggest i had built today , but amp sub and HU are second hand ,i have a SQ profile but i try to do something good and OEM mode
> 
> ...


Nice system you got man.. What amplifiers do you use?
So does your system sound differently from the left & right front seat? You delay the sound from the left speaker so that you can listen in the left seat as if you seat in the center? 
In which division you competed in IASCA sound quality competition?


----------



## néoprene (Mar 31, 2006)

psound said:


> What amplifiers do you use?


Esoteric Audio E7056 + E7152


psound said:


> In which division you competed in IASCA sound quality competition?


_amateur sound quality_

http://www.iascafrance.com/concourir/


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi! thanks Neop for you answer!  

Datac99 For the rca cable i find a us online shop for you http://www.mouser.com/search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=346-0100_BLKvirtualkey10710000virtualkey174-3461 PTFE insulting 

For cable i use Gotham CAG1 but you could buy other reference like mogami or other , but for the Nylon tube i don't where you could find it in US 

You could find a thread in french i show how i do it it's really easy if you buy PTFE connector 

http://forum.onk-adn.org/viewtopic.php?t=673&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

For fun the amp rack in version 1 tube driver TD 2150 and D7056 



More pics wil be upload 
For waiting


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Very nice install, and welcome....I am not familiar with that model car could you post a pic of the outside of the car? thanks


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> Very nice install, and welcome....I am not familiar with that model car could you post a pic of the outside of the car? thanks


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

How do install a 18 w in a mondeo no choice: DESTRUCTION

the car is damp with Brax exvibration and "goudron" (damping material? )

all part 


The door
New slot was ceated for the 18 w near glass motor


Create a solid wood spacer with big screw for 15 m and 18 W


Create a new slot on OEM door panel









The slot is big in order change more easily woofer for maintenance or a new reference without modification of door panel

To be continued...


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

All the custom work looks great! I have a suggestion to cover up the reamining holes in the door panel and spraying them with deadener. It will help keep the doors sealed up and give you better midbass!

Fords in France seem to look a lot nicer too.


----------



## néoprene (Mar 31, 2006)

rekd0514 said:


> I have a suggestion to cover up the reamining holes in the door panel and spraying them with deadener. It will help keep the doors sealed up and give you better midbass


It will give *more *midbass, okay  

but not _better_ (free air power)


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

More midbass is inturn better midbass in my eyes.


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi!



Lots of work in order having a plane surface without whole and other deformations 



I have no pics about the application of vinyl leather but 2 hours for one door panel had been used, it was the first time I did it and it's not so easy  



As you can see i conserve my wood cut in order use it as a woofer grill without any screw or other fix system 



And the door closed



At this time i was really enjoy that i could close my door without pb and lots of place for the 18 w


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Now the amp rack with home made protection and ventilation grill 

the rack must be "amovible" to access of tire 






Cut the whole for amp and fuse 




the grill ,I keep my wood "cut" and do other whole on it , and fix a steal grill and aluminium (polish after in hand)


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I am kind of curious about that MTX Black Gold subwoofer. Seems like they are popular over in Europe. Are they only available there or in the USA as well. Maybe they are just an older model that I haven't seen. They look real nice though, I used to have a set of MTX subs as my first set. They are descent SPL orientated subs.


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi!

Mtx Black gold are very rare cause of it's really old model of MTX , sometimes some pieces appears on Ebay but it's hard to find , it's not an only europe model and you can find it in US 

We appreciate it cause of today subwoofer need ecessive power to be efficient and they are "loud" and hard to be light 

But in my car the MTX BG12" was been so light in infra and i decided to find a Boston Pro 12.5 lf better for me in that range , ok! it's more loud but give to me more "music sensation"


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful setup and very nice work! Many around here love that Boston Pro sub...

Ford always has better looking cars overseas...and don't worry about your English, not everyone speaks 2 or more languages so you're doing good...

Jeremy


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks!

Setup for H900 display 



Create an aluminium support (polish in hand)



Fix on box with the 7990 DAC and the H900 display 


In the car


----------



## néoprene (Mar 31, 2006)

JPFOU said:


> in my car the MTX BG12" was been so light in infra


In your car with your old feeble amp, ok

but remember with another amp (D7401), it was just a little different, non ?


ok, you prefer blue amps


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi! guys 

Some news

D2904-60001 replace by R2904-7000

Home made new baffle for the R29 (special thanks to Tony) , reduce to 80 mm in order to be easy to install on A pillar , with also Home made grills

After some work we obtain it









By jpfou, shot with FinePix S6500fd at 2007-06-25









By jpfou, shot with FinePix S6500fd at 2007-06-25


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

JPFOU said:


>


Your speaker killed bugs!


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

is that the scan speak not car tweeter? 
they became realy nice!


----------



## Kai Winters (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice work.
Don't worry about your English it is fine.
Thanks for the post and pics.


----------



## JPFOU (Dec 24, 2006)

hc_TK said:


> is that the scan speak not car tweeter?
> they became realy nice!



No it's not the version car tweeter but the home version with new baffle , that 's all (like Genesis or Alpine version )









By jpfou, shot with FinePix S6500fd at 2007-07-05










By jpfou at 2007-07-05


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

it was that i thought.. they look very nice. I was thinking about the same tweeters but they are a bit to huge and cost too much for me. yours look very slick though.. but i might upgrade in the future, for some scan speaks.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Fabulous work on those tweeters!


----------



## narbi (Jun 6, 2006)

Up !
What about a new thread about the mondeo break ?


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice clean install.... but what's with all the Bugs Bunny?


----------



## dennysnook (Nov 20, 2007)

When you get a chance, can you or anyone please reply concerning the installation of the scanspeak 18w woofers. I am an amatuer at this, so any help would be greatly appreciated. Do the woofers require any type of sealed enclosure within the door panel, or would they operate like any other door woofer and use the door as air space? I haven't found much on the actual install of the scanspeak, just finished photos of the woofers within the door, so I cannot tell. Thank You in advance for any help.


----------



## tiwatt (Feb 1, 2008)

Vehicule sold


----------



## Rock-G (Apr 6, 2008)

very high-end components you have there. a friend of mine before had those exact amps and they were unbelievable. great job!!!


----------

